# Wyndham has a deedback program!!!



## abc31 (Dec 31, 2015)

I just called my resort, Wyndham Palm Aire and asked if they have a deed back program.  They do and it's free of charge!!They are sending me the paperwork. I just have to sign it and have it notorized & send it back and it will be out of my name in 8 to 10 weeks with no cost to me other than the notary.
I asked if this is available at all Wyndham resorts and they said only those resorts that choose to participate.

So happy!


----------



## comicbookman (Dec 31, 2015)

abc31 said:


> I just called my resort, Wyndham Palm Aire and asked if they have a deed back program. They do and it's free of charge!!They are sending me the paperwork. I just have to sign it and have it notorized & send it back and it will be out of my name in 8 to 10 weeks with no cost to me other than the notary.
> I asked if this is available at all Wyndham resorts and they said only those resorts that choose to participate.
> 
> So happy!



It is very easy to use.  I disposed of a high MF contract that way a few months ago.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 31, 2015)

What department did you call? I'd like to unload a Fairfield Glade.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 31, 2015)

The program is called Ovation.  You can contact them either at the regular Wyndham number, or at 1-855-312-9040.

It's NOT a buy-back program.  They will pay you zero.  But if you're looking to unload and your contract qualifies, it's an option.


----------



## abc31 (Dec 31, 2015)

I called the number to pay my maintenance and I asked the lady if they have a deed back program and she said yes and connected me.  They said you have to be paid in full and your maintenance has to be up to date. 

Glad to hear it worked well for you, Comicbook Man.


----------



## go-rebels (Dec 31, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> ...and your contract qualifies...


What is required?  Paid principal and maintenance or???


----------



## comicbookman (Dec 31, 2015)

go-rebels said:


> What is required?  Paid principal and maintenance or???



Paid principle,  up  to date maint. And on the  list of resorts that are participating.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 1, 2016)

comicbookman said:


> Paid principle,  up  to date maint. And on the  list of resorts that are participating.



Does anyone know the list of resorts? Also, is it only of points contracts or fixed weeks as well. If not I will call when New Years passes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 1, 2016)

Kozman said:


> Does anyone know the list of resorts? Also, is it only of points contracts or fixed weeks as well.


And converted fixed weeks?

I would think that high maintenance fee resorts would want to participate to fill in the ranks of the non-paying MF owners.

I'm assuming that high MF resorts are that way because of dropped ownership.  Am I correct?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> And converted fixed weeks?
> 
> I would think that high maintenance fee resorts would want to participate to fill in the ranks of the non-paying MF owners.
> 
> I'm assuming that high MF resorts are that way because of dropped ownership.  Am I correct?



Actually, the MFs and drop of ownership has been going down due to CWA. Almost everything being turned in, goes into CWA ... the product Wyndham sales is selling now. 

Lots of reduced costs: don't pay your MFs, account suspended, and after XZY number of days and a certified letter or 2, "POOF!" Your ownership is ALL gone .. no foreclosure issues or costs or lengthy timeframe. Loan debt hits your credit score ... they can still go after you for your full purchase costs (the unpaid loan).

CWA is where all the deeded fixed and floating weeks have been going since it started.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Actually, the MFs and drop of ownership has been going down due to CWA. Almost everything being turned in, goes into CWA ... the product Wyndham sales is selling now.
> 
> Lots of reduced costs: don't pay your MFs, account suspended, and after XZY number of days and a certified letter or 2, "POOF!" Your ownership is ALL gone .. no foreclosure issues or costs or lengthy timeframe. Loan debt hits your credit score ... they can still go after you for your full purchase costs (the unpaid loan).
> 
> CWA is where all the deeded fixed and floating weeks have been going since it started.


So would you expect high maintenance cost sites like Plantation to go down as more legacy weeks are consumed through CWA?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2016)

go-rebels said:


> So would you expect high maintenance cost sites like Plantation to go down as more legacy weeks are consumed through CWA?



NO ... each HOA sets their MFs based on the cost of running THAT resort/HOA.

CWA is a "club" whose members pay the blended MFs for all the deeds held by the club .... So, if Resort A have 50% of the points value held by CWA and Resort B and Resort C each have 25% portion of the ownership held by CWA ....
AND Resort A costs $15 per point with 100 points $1500
AND Resort B costs $30 per point with 50 points $1500
AND Resort C costs $50 per point with 50 points $2500 ... the blended cost per point (via my calculator) is $5500 divided by 200 is $27.50 per point.

If you wanted to owe less on MFs, buy Resort A's points only. But most likely will cost YOU more per point to buy ... demand by all buyers.
If you wanted ARP at Resort C, buy the "club" points for lower value of the MFs BEST value or savings. 
If you want to go to Resort B ... buying the "club" points might save you a few dollars, but it is NOT unreasonable to just BUY Resort B.


----------



## jaygould (Jan 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Lots of reduced costs: don't pay your MFs, account suspended, and after XZY number of days and a certified letter or 2, "POOF!" Your ownership is ALL gone .. no foreclosure issues or costs or lengthy timeframe. Loan debt hits your credit score ... they can still go after you for your full purchase costs (the unpaid loan).



Linda, Are you saying that you can unload (and get out of ongoing obligation to pay maintenance fees) a Wyndham timeshare contract through Ovation even if there is an outstanding debt on the retail purchase?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Actually, the MFs and drop of ownership has been going down due to CWA. Almost everything being turned in, goes into CWA ... the product Wyndham sales is selling now.
> 
> *Lots of reduced costs*: don't pay your MFs, account suspended, and after XZY number of days and a certified letter or 2, "POOF!" Your ownership is ALL gone .. no foreclosure issues or costs or lengthy timeframe. Loan debt hits your credit score ... they can still go after you for your full purchase costs (the unpaid loan).
> 
> .....





jimfisk said:


> Linda, Are you saying that you can unload (and get out of ongoing obligation to pay maintenance fees) a Wyndham timeshare contract through Ovation even if there is an outstanding debt on the retail purchase?




Jim,
My first quote covers the REDUCED costs to WYNDHAM in selling and collecting dollars on a CWA contract. It is NOT deeded property ... just a CLUB membership - a piece of paper. The LOAN is for real until paid off like any consumer loan .. NOT a secured loan against real property - like your HOUSE or CONDO or even a car loan.

If your ownership is a CWP .. it is a deeded to the resort WHERE your underlying deed is, recorded in with other deeds at the county where the resort is located, and is more like YOUR HOUSE or CONDO ... "real" property.

And I believe Ovation's number 1 requirement is NOTHING is owed on the contract.... has to be free and clear.


----------



## silentg (Jan 1, 2016)

Where is this list of resorts? Summer Bay has a program where you pay them $2,000 dollars to take back your week, but only if you qualify they suggested I try to sell it myself! Been making the best of it, used it to vacation at another resort


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2016)

silentg said:


> Where is this list of resorts? Summer Bay has a program where you pay them $2,000 dollars to take back your week, but only if you qualify they suggested I try to sell it myself! Been making the best of it, used it to vacation at another resort



You are posting in the Wyndham forum ... Summer Bay is NOT a Wyndham property.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> You are posting in the Wyndham forum ... Summer Bay is NOT a Wyndham property.



I was told that Summer Bay has some Wyndham units.  Can someone confirm this?  This was from a closing company very popular here on TUG.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 1, 2016)

abc31 said:


> I just called my resort, Wyndham Palm Aire and asked if they have a deed back program.  They do and it's free of charge!!They are sending me the paperwork. I just have to sign it and have it notorized & send it back and it will be out of my name in 8 to 10 weeks with no cost to me other than the notary.
> I asked if this is available at all Wyndham resorts and they said only those resorts that choose to participate.
> 
> So happy!



Thanks for the information, I just listed my Palm-Aire in the bargain thread.  I will follow your lead and call on Monday to give mine back.


----------



## go-rebels (Jan 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> And I believe Ovation's number 1 requirement is NOTHING is owed on the contract.... has to be free and clear.


And, I'm guessing, Number 2: maintenance fees must be paid in full.

Are there other requirements?

Do all older sites participate?


----------



## linsj (Jan 2, 2016)

More info in this thread:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223660&highlight=ovation


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2016)

Has anyone given back a deeded week (not points) and been able to keep usage that would occur after the deed back?  The usage is week 52.  The 2016 MF has been paid and I want to use the 2016 week but I don't want to wait until 2017 to see about deeding back.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Has anyone given back a deeded week (not points) and been able to keep usage that would occur after the deed back?  The usage is week 52.  The 2016 MF has been paid and I want to use the 2016 week but I don't want to wait until 2017 to see about deeding back.



You are asking this in a Wyndham thread?

If not Wyndham, you would have to call your resort.

If a Wyndham ... you could call and ASK. But I would do it on checkin day Dec 2016 from the resort ... start talking to the group in Oct ... you know, the inquiring mind type of questions ... MFs for various Wyndham fixed weeks have different drop dead deadlines..

My one Wyndham FW resort is due Nov 1st and another is due Dec 1st... the Nov 1st gets hit with a small late fee 30 days but is not considered unpaid til the 60 day late mark. Then it gets nasty.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, Santa Barbara.


----------



## roseamb60 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Vacation Hopeful is right All loans have to be paid  in full land all maintenance fee paid i full Ovation is a good program I got  rid of four contracts two at ,one at Nashville , and one at  Sedona after 26 years  f ownership I got three years of point in return and some VIP benefits Talk to Ovation please cal Membership Services and read last yeaers thead here about Ovation The thread was started by Buckspa in Dec 2014 I enjoyed my Wyndham ownership Rose


----------

